# Lowell solo polo



## Sapper (Sep 15, 2018)

Cant find any info on lowell. Is this legit solo polo seat


----------



## Jaxon (Sep 15, 2018)

I have seen this same kind of seat on Ebay a few times. It has the early 63 sissy bar too. It is a early solo polo but not a Persons seat.


----------



## nick tures (Jan 2, 2019)

is it for sale?


----------

